
Facebook calls for a more people-centric security industry - bem94
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40671089
======
AJRF
Wahhhh solve our problems.

The fact he called out people who presented for working on what he deems
pointless tasks should have got him booed off the stage.

